# Bestes Spiel mit 5.1 Sound



## Loggia (19. Januar 2013)

Hi,

Ich wollte mal mein Edifier S550 Testen und suche ein Spiel mit guter Bild-/Ton Qualität.
Wichtig ist mir, dass es 5.1 Sound unterstützt.


Könnt Ihr mir was gutes Empfehlen?

Danke 

MfG


----------



## Push (19. Januar 2013)

BF3  ....
gehört ohne Zweifel zu einem der Spiele mit dem besten Sound


----------



## Kerkilabro (19. Januar 2013)

Mit großen Abstand zu BF3 ist Bad Company 2 viel besser was die Soundtechnik angeht. BF3 hat in vielerlei Hinsicht nachgelassen. Bad Company 2 bekommt man schon ab 9 €.


----------



## Loggia (19. Januar 2013)

Ok :danke: erstmal 

Wie sind denn die Erfahrungen bei Anno 2070?
Mit Sourround Sound müsste das ja auch ordentlich Laune machen


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. Januar 2013)

bestes Spiel mit Raumklang
farcry 3 Das aktuellste
fear, mit eax hd ein genuß
man glaubt es kaum COD black ops ist gut
Borderlands (2) zwar recht Sparsam was Töne angeht aber gut
TES oblivion
TES Skyrim sollte gut sein.
STALKER (cs und cop)
metro 2033 Episch gut umgesetzt
BF2
ET quake Wars 
Titan quest und add on
sacred 2
medal of honour airborne, pA, AA Spearhead und breakthrough
COD 2 und COD1 und addon
usw

Zu BF3 wenn man das nur kennt, kennt keinen guten Sound in Spielen. BF bc2 hab ich selber es nervt, total verhallt und übersteuerte Waffensounds. Dolby eben
Aber ein TANK Schuss ist überzeugend. der Rest weniger.


----------



## Push (19. Januar 2013)

zu BF BC2 und BF3 .... man sollte evtl auch nicht auf Kriegsband/Wartapes spielen , sondern mal HiFi oder Heimkino ausprobieren , zusätzlich in der config noch die korrekte Anzahl an Kanälen eintragen , wenn man dann selber zB Dolby nutzt, auch nicht die grösste Raumgrösse auswählen ....
denn bei mir ist fast nix an übertriebenen Halleffekten oder ähnlichen zuhören ....
Xonar Essence + K-702 , Heimkino , Kanäle 8 in der Soundkarte , in der Config Channels auf 71 und oh vernünftiger Sound ohne dein "total verhallt und übersteuerte Waffensounds" ... sondern sehr klar , gut zuorten ....


----------



## nivada (20. Januar 2013)

Habe Battlefield 3 mal auf 5.1 gespielt sehr schön, da man unteranderem genau hört von welcher Seite die Gegner kommen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (24. Januar 2013)

BF3 und BFbc2 hat keine andere Einstellung außer hifi - wartapes das was ihr meint ist die Soundkarten Einstellung von asus. Mit allen extra Optionen der Rauschunterdrückung bei creative svm und crystalizer
das ist nicht der Standard.


----------

